# New Rotuine - Opinons?



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Posted this in my journal yesterday, got good responses, but trying to get a wider view on opinions as I'm not very experienced with constructing routines and want to make sure I nail it.

Started it today.

Monday/Thursday -

Chest & Back

Tuesday/Friday -

Legs

Wednesday/Saturday -

Shoulders/Arms

Sunday - Off

--

Chest/Back Workout

Chest:

Flat DB Press - 25KG for 10

Cable Fly - 7.5 for 10

Incline DB - 20KG for 10

Dips - Bodyweight for 10 (Bit of struggle, crappy form)

Back:

Pull Ups - Bodyweight for 5 (Was expecting more lol)

Seated Rows - 35 (Can Do more) For 10

Lat Pull down machine - 35 for 10

Face pulls - 10 For 10 (Found tricky to counter weight my balance to begin with)

--

Leg Day Workout

Squat - 60KG for 10

Leg Extension - 40 KG for 10

Leg Press - 80KG for 10

Calf Raises - 80KG for 10

--

Shoulders/Arms Workout

Shoulders

Seated OH DB Press - 17.5KG for 10

Front DB raises - ? For 10

Cable lateral raises - 10 for 10

Dips - Bodyweight for 10

Arms

Seated Tricep OH/BH press - 17.5Kg for 10

Cable Pull downs - 10 for 10

Seated DB curls - 15KG for 10

? = Unsure of weight I can lift or reps I can bang out

Copied from Notes in my iPhone, ignore my noob lifts and notes. Lol

Some of the weights of my lifts may be slightly off, most are from memory, will correct as I go each day.

First day Chest/Back was good, much longer than usual workout, but good none the less, anyone think it's too much for a natty ?

Cheers.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Inbe4 *Routine

*FacePalm*


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no its not to much for a natty


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

imo not very good..

you need to focus on building a decent foundation you dont need an advanced split like you have here.

the split is fine as and advanced routine, the exercises could be alot better.

10kg face pulls? 10 kg rope pull downs? you need to dramatically improve your strength?

what are your goals?

have you done any 5x5 routines, PPL or iron addicts simple power based routine?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> imo not very good..
> 
> you need to focus on building a decent foundation you dont need an advanced split like you have here.
> 
> ...


Iv been doing roughly the above for about a year with decent results, so I thought I'd stick with it and progress it, but Il give it a review now mate.

And the weight is not certain, and I'm not sure what the weight are on the machine, it will start from 1, then 2.5, 3, 5, 7.5, 10 and up to 25-30 depending.

I'm not sure if it's KG's or just a 'setting', there are no charts with them either...Bloody annoying.

My goals are size, not too fussed about strength, I'm working for pumps/burns at the moment mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ppl is what works best for me. Chest and back on the same day would be too much imo. Shvt just noticed your doing that Monday and Thursday, that ain't enough rest time

Are you only doing 1 set per exercise?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As has been said, too much mate, nobody needs to be training 6 days a week IMO. Cutting the days in half and training M/W/F would be infinitely better.

Where's the hamstring work mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Iv been doing roughly the above for about a year with decent results, so I thought I'd stick with it and progress it, but Il give it a review now mate.
> 
> And the weight is not certain, and I'm not sure what the weight are on the machine, it will start from 1, then 2.5, 3, 5, 7.5, 10 and up to 25-30 depending.
> 
> ...


If your getting good results why ask or change things?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> If your getting good results why ask or change things?


Because Iv got good results, but Iv had better results hitting my chest twice a week.

So I just started a routine that will allow me to hit everything twice a week to see if I get the response.

Also, wanted to see if I had a decent line-up of exercises.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> *Iv been doing roughly the above for about a year with decent results*, so I thought I'd stick with it and progress it, but Il give it a review now mate.
> 
> And the weight is not certain, and I'm not sure what the weight are on the machine, it will start from 1, then 2.5, 3, 5, 7.5, 10 and up to 25-30 depending.
> 
> ...


what are you basing decent results on mate?

if you are only now managing what you think is nearly 10kg or maybe slightly more, i would say you are not really progressing at all?

if you are progressing then fair enough...

but just think, with the correct training and diet you should be able to acheive so much more in 12 months.

i do not think the above is the correct trainig routine for you.

imo i would look at stripping the above back and lifting 3-4 days max.

train hard, train heavy, eat right and rest right.

serioulsy would look into a PPL or basic 5x5 SL routine. you will see much more results.

you are a beginner, keep it simple.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> what are you basing decent results on mate?
> 
> if you are only now managing what you think is nearly 10kg or maybe slightly more, i would say you are not really progressing at all?
> 
> ...


Yeah now you've mentioned it, it can't be KG's, it's only goes up to 25, and the other 30, Iv seen BIG guys using it around the 20-25 point with great struggle...It must be just be the setting (Which is fvcking annoying).

The machines were like this at my last gym, but they at least had a chart so you knew what you were lifting.

By progression I mean strength/size gains and weight gain (Around 12KG last year), I'm visually a lot bigger than I when I started, so it did good. But like I said, my chest was always lagging and I never really noticed progress until I hit it twice a week, which prompted the routine change.

I think Il try this routine for the next 2-3 weeks, keep track on my lifts, if my strength/volume starts decreasing then Il know I'm over-training and Il take your advice and strip it back and keep it simple.

You don't know if you don't try I guess, hopefully the rest of my body will react as my chest did and progress better.

Il start looking at a simpler routine now and have it ready should I need to fall back in it.

Cheers for the advice mate.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah now you've mentioned it, it can't be KG's, it's only goes up to 25, and the other 30, Iv seen BIG guys using it around the 20-25 point with great struggle...It must be just be the setting (Which is fvcking annoying).
> 
> The machines were like this at my last gym, but they at least had a chart so you knew what you were lifting.
> 
> ...


at the end of the day you will know what works for you. thats it though, just keep at it mate.

good luck with it.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if you want to train muscle twice a week you could try alternating if you train shoulder/chest twice that week, i found it gave me that little bit of extra rest to get my full strength out

say

mon chest/bi

tue back

thur shoulder/tri

fri legs

sat chest/bi

then shoulders on monday and saturday the next week. gives the easily injured area a rest. just an idea


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Looking at the weight you are using I think you need to concentrate on compounds, heavy and loads of them. Your leg weights are very low.

Try a compound based 5x5 and up the leg work, lots of squats and leg presses. Do not worry about leg curls just yet, or even perhaps direct arm work. heavy rows and presses will suffice for you at the mo.

Not dissing what you lift but you seem to be over complicating your workout too soon.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How many sets are you doing for each exercise? I assume it's not just a single set of 10 of each?

For me I would really need a day gap between chest and shoulder/tricep training. Or train them all on the same day.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Looking at the weight you are using I think you need to concentrate on compounds, heavy and loads of them. Your leg weights are very low.
> 
> Try a compound based 5x5 and up the leg work, lots of squats and leg presses. Do not worry about leg curls just yet, or even perhaps direct arm work. heavy rows and presses will suffice for you at the mo.
> 
> Not dissing what you lift but you seem to be over complicating your workout too soon.


They are low, yeah

My leg work is low because of a previous injury, dislocated knee, still building strength back up mate.

I press 60KG comfortably for 4 sets of 10, and alternate for 70KG for 4 sets of 7

Every exercise has 4 sets mate



Ultrasonic said:


> How many sets are you doing for each exercise? I assume it's not just a single set of 10 of each?
> 
> For me I would really need a day gap between chest and shoulder/tricep training. Or train them all on the same day.


4 sets mate.

Yeah Leg day separates all upper body work, I'm always getting my 48hrs brake.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah Leg day separates all upper body work, I'm always getting my 48hrs brake.


If I'm reading it right your schedule has you doing shoulders/arms on Wednesday then chest on Thursday?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not very good at all. Try this:

Monday - Chest & bi's

Decline bench press 12x5

Incline DB press 15x3

Dips 50 total reps

Hammer curls 15x4

Barbell curls 1 set of as many reps as you can.

Tuesday - Back

Shrugs 20x3

Close grip lat pull downs 15x5

Bent over row 15x3

Partial deadlifts 10x4

Thursday - Delts & tri's

DB shoulder press 12x5

DB lat raises 20x3

Rear delt flies 20x3

Face pulls 20x3

French press 15x3

Cable tricep extensions 15x3

Friday - Legs

Leg extensions 20x5

Squats 20x5

Prone leg curls 20x3

Romanian deadlifts 10x3

Seated calf raises 10x5

Standing calf raises 20x5

For abs just do so crunches and knee raises and focus on the squeeze at the top of the movement.

Eat a lot, have your proteins worked out and devour a lot of food. Especially calorie dense food like milk and cheese. 500ml of milk per meal is a great way of getting extra calories.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Not very good at all. Try this:
> 
> Monday - Chest & bi's
> 
> ...


Looks good mate.

Only problems is I'd need to go on a Wednesday & Saturday as that's when my cousin goes (I'm helping him out)

I don't mind the idea of the 5x5, but I found with 7 reps for 4 sets didn't really put much size on me, so I upped everything to 10..That would be my only concern with those.

The reps in your routine are more compatible for me


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Not very good at all. Try this:
> 
> Monday - Chest & bi's
> 
> ...





Mclovin147 said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> Only problems is I'd need to go on a Wednesday & Saturday as that's when my cousin goes (I'm helping him out)
> 
> ...


this is a good solid routine mate. why can you not do this routine on the days that suit you??


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

New potential routine;

Mon - back/arms

Tue - off

Wed - chest/shoulders

Thur - Leg

Fri - Chest/Shoulders

Sat - Legs

Sun - Off

10x4/7x4 = 10/7 Reps 4 sets

Back/Arms;

DeadLift 7x4

Bent over Rows 7x4

Close Grip Lat Pull downs 10x4

Shrugs 12x4

Face Pulls 10x4

Cable pull down 10x4

Seated Tricep press 10x4

Seated DB curls 10x4

Legs

Squat 10x4

Leg Press 10x4

Calf Raises 15x4

Leg Extension 10x4

Ham exercise?

Chest/Shoulders

Flat DB press 10x4

Front DB raises 10x4

Cable Flyes 12x4

Seated DB Shoulder Press 10x4

Incline (There is no decline bench) DB 10x4

Dips failure - failure x 4

Nothing clashes, extra day off, few more compounds.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> this is a good solid routine mate. why can you not do this routine on the days that suit you??


I am contemplating it mate. It's number 1 on the list!

Just mulling over other options that fit around my time table etc


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> Only problems is I'd need to go on a Wednesday & Saturday as that's when my cousin goes (I'm helping him out)
> 
> ...


There are varying rep ranges there but you don't go below 10.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Your second routine definitely looks better to me, not that I'm an expert!

I'd replace the front raises with lateral raises, and consider swapping the lat pulldowns for pull ups.

See how you get on with 7 rep sets for deadlifts but personally I think this is more of a power move and I wouldn't go over 5 reps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Overkill IMO, especially for a natty!


I do 24 sets per large muscle(except legs I do 36 sets)and 16 sets per smaller muscle and I'm natty and it's not too much for me


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One other thought, squating the day after you deadlift limits the time your lower back has to recover and grow.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> One other thought, squating the day after you deadlift limits the time your lower back has to recover and grow.


Yeah I think I'd just have to make do to be honest. It's not optimal, but it shouldn't be a big problem.

it is much trickier than I thought trying to devise a work-out to suit me lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Take a look at the edit now?

Think Il start the routine 'the beast' advised next week

Seems pretty damn fool proof to me, new/higher roe ranges will be good to try aswell


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Not very good at all. Try this:
> 
> Monday - Chest & bi's
> 
> ...


Even thats too much for you @mclovin147. Choose three compound exercises per session, three times a week and get lifting heavy, trust me.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes, better I think. You could consider adding a bicep exercise to Saturday. You currently have far more exercises working your triceps.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> New potential routine;
> 
> Mon - back/arms
> 
> ...


Way too much volume for a beginner.

Ever heard of KISS? Keep it simple, stupid


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

And have a read of this @Mclovin147

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Chest and Shoulders Wednesday and Friday. Way too much mate. I think a lot of people including myself have been in the same boat as a beginner. Wanted to do loads of volume, hitting chest as a lot of people want noticeable gains in the chest.

However, like a lot of people have said. Keep it simple, no need for all that volume. If I was you, I would do either 5x5 routine or a PPL and you could throw an extra Push day if it makes you feel better. I pretty much think you will get better results from them sort of routines over a period of time rather than what you are currently doing.

Get your diet in check, protein, fats etc and you WILL get the results you want.

Also as a natty don't expect rapid growth, its a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Way too much volume for a beginner.
> 
> Ever heard of KISS? Keep it simple, stupid


I would have agreed until I gained 12KG and nearly doubled my lifts with a similar routine last year mate (Didn't know a thing back then, but stumbled my way into a decent workout, only real difference is I added 3 more reps to my Isolations)



robdobbie said:


> And have a read of this @Mclovin147
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html


Cheers mate Il give it a read now.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Chest and Shoulders Wednesday and Friday. Way too much mate. I think a lot of people including myself have been in the same boat as a beginner. Wanted to do loads of volume, hitting chest as a lot of people want noticeable gains in the chest.
> 
> However, like a lot of people have said. Keep it simple, no need for all that volume. If I was you, I would do either 5x5 routine or a PPL and you could throw an extra Push day if it makes you feel better. I pretty much think you will get better results from them sort of routines over a period of time rather than what you are currently doing.
> 
> ...





robdobbie said:


> And have a read of this @Mclovin147
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html


Good read mate, and makes sense.

I'd guess I'm approaching the intermediate level on how my gains will start coming...Iv had a good year of good gains, both size and strength.

I never started on a programme like 5x5 unfortunately, I followed friends into a heavy isolation orientated (As you can tell from my first workout choice)

And while it was effective, I'm quite keen on the idea of a basic strength programme 3-4b times a week (I say 4 as I now I should be able to handle it as I'm currently doing more)

Il start looking into 5x5/PPL routines now, and post up my findings


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Good read mate, and makes sense.
> 
> I'd guess I'm approaching the intermediate level on how my gains will start coming...Iv had a good year of good gains, both size and strength.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be blunt, but if you currently look similar to how you do in your avi (don't know how old the pic is), you're still in the beginner stages mate.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> New potential routine;
> 
> Mon - back/arms
> 
> ...


Make sure you alternate between your left and right leg each week...


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday;

Bench Press 5x5 (Should be able to start at 70KG, increasing weight each week as with all lifts)

Squat 5x5

DeadLift 1x5 (Routine says only one set as Squat works the same, and 5 sets would ruin you)

(Cable Flyes 10x4 as optional)

Wednesday;

Squat 5x5

OH press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

(DB lateral raises 10x4 as optional)

Friday;

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

DeadLift 1x5 or something else?

(Seated Cable Rows 10x4 as optional)

This seems so little work, but I know it's tried and proven and I'm eager to get to it.

How much weight each week would you suggest I add lads?

And, should I chuck the optional isolation or two in each workout, or leave it alone?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but if you currently look similar to how you do in your avi (don't know how old the pic is), you're still in the beginner stages mate.


Oh yeah I'm still skinny mate.

54KG last year, 65KG in that pic.

Just posted new potential routine.


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

There's no point in making your own routine yet. Just stick to a pre made program that has been proven to work.

If I were you I'd either do a 5x5 full body routine or a PPL routine like coolcicadas - http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=149807833

Both will work (even though coolcicadas is listed as an intermediate program) it's slightly slower progression with the weights but if you like being in the gym you may prefer it to 3x/wk. Full body is what I'd personally do if I were you. You can really kill it in the gym for those 3 sessions and the weight progression will be good.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Monday;
> 
> Bench Press 5x5 (Should be able to start at 70KG, increasing weight each week as with all lifts)
> 
> ...


I'd just do what it says on the stronglifts website mate, I started SL's 9 months into training and it worked very well.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> SS is what I started doing, changed it after a couple weeks. Thing is, it's a strength based routine for people looking to get as strong as they can in a small timeframe. Plus, there's not really any arm work which sucks cause my arms don't grow fast as it is.
> 
> I just made sure I included all the lifts from SS into my new routine, that way I'm still not neglecting the compounds.
> 
> ...


But you only do SS/SL for about 12 weeks, which is fvck all if you're going to be bodybuilding for the next 5 years+, the strength you gain transfers over to the hypertrophy routines you do afterwards.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> I'd just do what it says on the stronglifts website mate, I started SL's 9 months into training and it worked very well.


Yeah I downloaded the app as well.



Merkleman said:


> SS is what I started doing, changed it after a couple weeks. Thing is, it's a strength based routine for people looking to get as strong as they can in a small timeframe. Plus, there's not really any arm work which sucks cause my arms don't grow fast as it is.
> 
> I just made sure I included all the lifts from SS into my new routine, that way I'm still not neglecting the compounds.
> 
> ...


I feel the same too.

It will be great, but I don't want to just stop (For example, Cable Flyes) because It's my go to chest builder for size. So I think Il add one-two of my favoured isolation workouts at the end of each 5x5 day to keep to size coming as well as building a strength foundation.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You're now looking at a routine much closer to what I do. Adding in chin ups and dips will help with arm growth.

I've used 5x5 but got very limited size gains, so I now mostly use 5x8 (sets x reps), and I'm experimenting with 6x8 for squats. 5x5 is primarily strength orientated.

I can't post links easily on my phone, but there is a paper I posted recently in the reading room that covers sets and reps pretty well.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're now looking at a routine much closer to what I do. Adding in chin ups and dips will help with arm growth.
> 
> I've used 5x5 but got very limited size gains, so I now mostly use 5x8 (sets x reps), and I'm experimenting with 6x8 for squats. 5x5 is primarily strength orientated.
> 
> I can't post links easily on my phone, but there is a paper I posted recently in the reading room that covers sets and reps pretty well.


Yeah I could always alternate each week between 5x5 & 5x10 to target both strength and size.

Not sure if it would be worthwhile, I mean id be having a whole week off regular from each type of training.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Posted this in my journal yesterday, got good responses, but trying to get a wider view on opinions as I'm not very experienced with constructing routines and want to make sure I nail it.
> 
> Started it today.
> 
> ...


It's not terrible to be fair a few glaring mistakes. One being a lack of posterior chain work on leg day.

However as a few people have pointed out, you are pitifully weak.

You would be best on a strong lifts style routine for 3-6 months.

Until you can bench 10 reps of BW equivalent and squat 5 reps of 1.5 x your body weight you are just ****ing in the wind (which might blow you away)

walk before you can run


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah I could always alternate each week between 5x5 & 5x10 to target both strength and size.
> 
> Not sure if it would be worthwhile, I mean id be having a whole week off regular from each type of training.


your not having a week off, you are training the same muscle each week????? reps don't make a magical different of use different muscles. I highly recommend a 5 x 5 for at least 3 months then maybe bring in the high reps as above.

"it doesn't matter what rep scheme you chose, if you lift little girls weights, you will have the body of a little girl" - ironaddicts


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's not terrible to be fair a few glaring mistakes. One being a lack of posterior chain work on leg day.
> 
> However as a few people have pointed out, you are pitifully weak.
> 
> ...


I can barely bench bw x10, dem sh!tty chest genetics, feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I can barely bench bw x10, dem sh!tty chest genetics, feelsbadman.jpg


willing to bet it's your triceps.

Do you decline? if so how much?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you've never tried 5x5 do what the wiser heads say and go with it. Just expect it to mainly be strength you gain, that longer term will help you gain size.

When you do change it up remember how much size or strength is gained from a rep range is a spectrum. I'm currently trying 5x8 as a middle ground to gain some size and strength at the same time, which is working so far but time will tell in the long run.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I can bench Bodyweight for 10 lol

Probably more!

I'm doing the 5x5 budd


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> willing to bet it's your triceps.
> 
> Do you decline? if so how much?


No decline bench in my gym mate, never done it.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I can bench Bodyweight for 10 lol
> 
> Probably more!
> 
> I'm doing the 5x5 budd


if you are doing the 5x5 great. that is what i would have went for in your condition.

NOW how is your diet to support 5x5 SL routine?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> if you are doing the 5x5 great. that is what i would have went for in your condition.
> 
> NOW how is your diet to support 5x5 SL routine?


Diet is good mate, making gains nicely. Both weight & strength.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Monday;
> 
> Bench Press 5x5 (Should be able to start at 70KG, increasing weight each week as with all lifts)
> 
> ...


Thats better, now add lat pull down, tricep push down, seated rows and shrugs and you have my workout (almost)

And note, not a single bicep curl done to be seen.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Thats better, now add lat pull down, tricep push down, seated rows and shrugs and you have my workout (almost)
> 
> And note, not a single bicep curl done to be seen.


Yeah all true!

Trying hard to balance the volume! Don't want to interrupt the 5x5 too much. (Iv updated my Rotuine in the journal, Il make the changes there)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Don't want to interrupt the 5x5 too much. (Iv updated my Rotuine in the journal, Il make the changes there)


It might be worth noting that the similar Starting Strength programme now includes chin-ups/pull-ups. I would definitely consider including chin-ups, an underestimate exercise IMHO, that would add in some bicep work (oherwise you are purely relying on rows).


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Compound lift mate. I've added well over 2 inch on my bi's and i've only been training for 4 months, and i'm weak as ****. 5/3/1 should do the trick.

Even as a noob i feel too many are putting emphasis on isolation exercises. Build up the base with compounds and then add in isolation imo.

Oh and make sure you're eating enough.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry lads, thought the thread was dead so I updated my progress in my journal.

Below is a copy & past from my journal with my finalised routine...Based heavily on the strong lifts 5x5, with a few Isolations each day (I was debating applying strong lifts to the Isolations, but decided to keep them high rep for variation)

Here it is; @platyphylla @Ultrasonic

--

Il be starting a new training programme tomorrow, basic 5x5 compounds lifts with three Isolations to finish.

Il be aiming to increase each lift by 2.5KG every week. With a deload every 4 weeks.

Hoping this will obviously be great over-all strength builder, and push me past isolation plateaus as well.

Monday:

Squat 5x5

Dumbbell Bench Press 5x5

DeadLifts 1x5 (1 set 5 reps)

--

Cable Flyes 10x4

Dips failure x 4

Tricep Pull Down 10x4

Wednesday:

Squat 5x5

OH Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

--

Lateral Dumbbell Raises 10x4

Chin Ups failure x 4

Seated Dumbbell Curls 10x4

Friday:

Squat 5x5

Dumbbell Bench Press 5x5

DeadLifts 1x5 (1 set 5 reps)

--

Cable Flyes 10x4

Dips failure x 4

Tricep pull downs 10x4

(Friday will alternate between Monday and Wednesday's workout each week to keep everything even)

Il start keeping track of my lifts here, starting tomorrow.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Monday:
> 
> Squat 5x5
> 
> ...


10 sets of 4? Do you mean 4 sets of 10? And i wouldn't go to failure...i think it's best to leave a half rep in the tank at least.

But....my routine is basically 5x5 + iso exercises at the end for tri's/bi's. I also do chins, pulls, dips etc.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> 10 sets of 4? Do you mean 4 sets of 10? And i wouldn't go to failure...i think it's best to leave a half rep in the tank at least.
> 
> But....my routine is basically 5x5 + iso exercises at the end for tri's/bi's. I also do chins, pulls, dips etc.


Yeah I mean 10 reps and 4 sets...I do most things incorrectly, but my hearts in the right place ahah 

Yeah similar routines then mate.


----------

